# Getting Into It - By TheOwl (~BBW,~XWG )



## TheOwl (May 13, 2011)

_~BBW,~XWG - A reluctant weight gainer, eventually starts to find she enjoys her new life more than she thought she would._


*Getting Into It

By TheOwl​*

“Right just lean towards me a little, arrgh no you need to smile more, that’s better. No, No, No suck your tummy in a bit, that’s good.”

Rachael just thought to herself why on earth had she ever agreed to do this, she did not want a load of people looking at pictures of her on the internet. Geoff thought it was a good idea and maybe they could help to pay off some of the debts they had built up since Geoff had been laid off.

“And I think we are done”

With that a relived Rachael left the room to change into her favourite sweats and go and watch some TV, glad to be done with content for her new site for another week.

*****

Geoff as was a regular occurrence was in the pub with his best mate Paul for a few pints to wash away there troubles.

“Any luck finding a job mate?” Paul asked

“No it is tough out there at the moment and I have not even had the whiff of a job and your idea to make money really is not working either, it must be two months down the road and Rachael still only has a few members to her site.”

“Well there is a lot of woman out there willing to show of their bodies for the camera, maybe you need an angle to make Rachael to stand out from the crowd. Maybe you could pick a fetish to add as a theme for her site.”

“What do you mean I could make a lot more if only I found a way to differentiate from what others do.”

“Sure there is some weird people out there and maybe you just need to tap into that.”

“I’ll certainly look into it tomorrow, but firstly hurry up and get them in, its your round.”

The following day Geoff went searching on the internet to see what new direction the site should take and then what they would need to do to make the changes. He found several possible ways to go but finally although he was not to keen on the idea he found one that he thought might work, now he only had to persuade Rachael that it was worth it.

*****

“You can’t be serious, now you want me to put on weight for that stupid website.” Rachael shouted

“Look I don’t want you to get fat either, but I reckon you could put on forty to fifty pounds over the next year until we get out of this hole and then we can get you on a crash diet and you will be back to your slim self in no time.”

“Is the money situation really that bad?”

“Yes and it is only getting worse.”

“Okay I’ll do it, but no complaining about how fat I get”

“Sure thing honey, thanks for agreeing to this”

*****

Now to start with Rachael was not someone you would consider slim at one hundred and thirty two pounds when only being five foot five. She considered herself to be above average in the looks department, there were certainly plenty of women on other modelling sites that did not look anywhere close to as good as her. What with her cute button nose, angular face, long brown hair and her dazzling green eyes.

She was pleased with her 34C breasts and her nicely rounded derrière, although not so happy with her slightly soft middle and the thought of putting on more weight certainly did not appeal, but needs must and that credit card was not going to pay itself off and she really could not think of a better idea.

*****

“We need to make sure that people think you are serious about putting on some weight, if we are going to get people to join. So for the next couple of weeks we are going to have to get you to really pig out.”

Rachael may not have been skinny but she had still watched what she ate all her adult life to make sure she did not get to fat. She would allow herself the odd treat every now and again but that was all and even then she would feel guilty about the indulgence. The fact that now she was going to have to indulge all the time over the next couple of weeks kind of excited her, she loved chocolate, ice cream and cakes and for now she had the excuse to eat them all to her hearts content.

Geoff was there every night when Rachael got back from her receptionists job with a treat for her to eat even before the large dinner he would make for her. She was starting to enjoyed the excuses to eat and the fact there was always plenty of food on offer to her now. Although she was not so happy with the results, what had been a slightly soft middle was already starting to turn into a bit of a tummy she had always worked so hard to avoid.

It took a few weeks, and a gain of thirteen pound but the site started to take off, it was not about to make them a fortune but it was enough to go a little way toward paying some of there debt.

*****

“What is that you have got there Geoff.”

“Oh this, it’s a cheesecake.”

“We are supposed to be doing a new set not having a snack.”

“I&#8216;ve been looking at some of the other big girl sites and they all seem to have eating sets so I thought you could do one eating this.”

“You really think people are going to enjoy watching me eat on video.”

“Apparently.”

“How strange but then I guess this is all a little strange, so okay lets get started.”

So after a bit of setting up they started to record a video of Rachael setting about the cheesecake. Despite her increased appetite of late the whole cheesecake proved to be too much for Rachael.

“Oh, I am so stuffed, I could not eat another bite, I am so sorry, but maybe soon I will be able to finish something this big in one sitting. Bye for now.”

With that Geoff turned off the camera.

“God Rachael, why didn’t you finish the thing?”

“Geoff you try eating the whole thing in one sitting.”

“It is what the members will want and could you try to be a bit less wooden and at least look like you are enjoying it would you.”

“I thought I was.” And with that Rachael left the room to get away from Geoff for a while.

The responses to the eating video were in the end very positive and the fact that she failed to finish it just seemed to mean they encouraged her to eat more so that sometime soon she could finish it in one sitting. 

*****

It amazed Rachael how quickly she was getting used to all the extra food she was eating, breakfast had always used to be just a mug of coffee, but when she needed to start eating more, she had started having a big bowl of cereal and a couple of slices of toast. Now if she woke up late and had to go straight to work, she would be starving by the time she was at her desk, from missing the breakfast. Therefore it would not be long before she was in the office canteen getting herself something to eat. It was something she would deny to herself, but all the extra food was a habit that she had begun to enjoy.

*****

Geoff was back in the pub spending some of Rachael hard earned money on another night out with his best mate Paul.

“So how is the site going now mate?”

“It is incredible there she is losing her great figure, but for every pound she gains she gets more and more new members.”

“Got to be a bit of a shame watching her porking up.”

“Cannot complain about her breasts recently there looking great, but her gut nowadays is bigger than mine, which is a serious turnoff.”

“Guess it is the price you have to pay to make a bit of money.”

“Not necessarily, see Jennifer the barmaid over there?

“Yeah, god she is stunning isn’t she?”

“Um well yes, and we had a bit of a thing the other night.”

“You rogue, but hey how was she you lucky sod?” 

*****

No matter how many messages she got telling her how great she looked with the extra pounds, Rachael could not see it that way. FAT was ugly, everyone knew that, the media had been telling her that all her life and now she was getting fat she just could not be happy about it.

What made it even worse she had started to grow out of most of the clothes in her wardrobe and because of the shortage of finance the couple had, she had only been able to buy a few new outfits, to replace her much better quality clothes that now sat in her closet unused, apart from in the occasional set she would do to show her members how tight her old clothes had become.

*****

Time passed and it was now around six months since Rachael had agreed to gain the weight for the site. It was now clear to all that saw her that Rachael was getting rather chubby.

“I thought we agreed that you were going to spend a year gaining the weight, what has it been six months and you have already put on forty. At this rate by the time your finished you are going to be huge.”

“Look this was your idea, wasn’t it and we are making the money we need while your still not working.”

“My idea yes, but not to end up with a girlfriend so fat that I would be embarrassed to take out in public.”

“It’s not that bad is it?”

“Of course it is, your ass is getting so big it is going to need its own postcode soon.”

“Christ Geoff, I am not happy about this either you don’t have to be so mean. Look I’ll try to slow the gain down the second half the year and then before you know it I&#8216;ll drop it all.”

“Make sure you do, lardy ass.”

*****

Rachael tried to slow down how fast she was gaining weight, to stop might harm the popularity of the website. If she could have just dieted that would have been easier than trying to put on just a little bit of weight slowly over the next few months. Rachael could then focus all her effort on exercise and calorie control which she knew how to do, but this was trickier as she did not really know how to get the balance right. If she got it wrong and dropped a few pounds over a couple of weeks, it had a direct effect on the membership. 

As time was progressing she was also starting to get used to eating more as well as others seemed to get used to her eating more as well. It was as if now that she was getting fat that other people at the offices at which she worked as a receptionist were determined to keep her that way. It seemed that everyday someone was offering her some treat or other, be it to celebrate a birthday or just as they had done some baking. The trouble was that even though Rachael wanted to cut back she could not seem to say no when someone offered.

Then there was the lunches with Gemma a friend from work everyday, when she needed to gain the weight it had been a good idea to go with Gemma as she was a big woman herself and made Rachael feel more comfortable about eating more herself. Now however as much as she enjoyed Gemma’s company she saw lunches as a weight gain minefield, as she liked a lot for lunch and Rachael found she would always have as much as her.

*****

Rachael wondered back to the sofa to watch the TV with a tub of Ben and Jerry’s in one hand and a spoon in the other.

“Christ Rach you are not seriously going to eat that are you, I thought we agreed that you were only going to do stuffing in your videos from now on.”

“It’s only a bit of ice cream.”

“It’s a whole pint and we both know there is very little chance you won’t finish it all, do you know how many calories are in one of those? Almost a thousand. No wonder you are turning into a total fatty.”

“Geoff, how can you say that, I have been doing this for us.”

“Well I have had enough, fifty pounds I could of lived with for a while but what is it now, the sixty five you have put on now is just too much, we’re through, I am going to stay with Paul for a while and maybe if you get your act together and drop all that, maybe we can get back together someday.”

“No Geoff you can’t leave me, you can’t, please I’ll start dieting tomorrow please.”

But Geoff had already made it to the door which he proceeded to slam for dramatic effect as he left.

A numb feeling Rachael just slouched back onto the sofa and carried on with her tub of ice cream. While she sat there she could not concentrate on the TV she could only think about how in nine months putting on sixty five pounds was not enough to be unhappy about now she was suddenly single as well. Geoff may have been a waste of space, but he was her waste of space and now he was gone, probably for good. As she poured the last of the melted ice cream into her mouth, she started thinking to what else there was in the kitchen that she could eat.

*****

With Geoff gone Rachael was desperate to lose the weight and end the site for good, it was not that simple though. Her maxed out credit card and the rent made her think twice about doing it as her job would not come close to paying them both. Therefore the money she made from the site was now more important than it had been even before.

The only problem was she had not got a cameraman anymore which meant that taking picture and video became more problematic, and meant that the overall quality dropped a little as a result. Thankfully Rachael found that the membership of the site held up reasonably well even when the standard of the videos dropped, that could well have had something to do with the fact since Geoff left her weight gain started to fasten rather than slow.

*****

It had been just over a month since Geoff had left Rachael and Gemma her best friend at work invited her out for the night and would not take no for an answer, after Rachael had turned down invites a couple of times already over the last few weeks.

&#8216;God dammit jeans fit, these are my biggest pair they have got to fit, I can’t go out in my sweats I’d never live it down.’

She with relief finally managed to get them to fasten around her expanded middle, and she found out a top to go with it. They would do for the evening so long as she did not try anything to adventurous like the splits.

It was good fun to get back out there having spent most of the last few weeks wallowing in her own self pity. They had a few drinks while gossiping about people from work and other friends and then went off to have a dance. Having been dancing for quite a while and gotten tired they decided to get another drink and then sit down and continue there chatting, having had a few drinks now it gave Rachael the confidence to ask Gemma something she would not have dared earlier in the night.

“I know this is going to seem a very odd request and I’ll understand if you want to say no but I have this modelling site and since Geoff left me I don’t have a cameraman anymore and I was hoping you would do it for me.”

“You have your own site, seriously, I guess I could sure.”

“Thanks Gemma, you’re a star.”

*****

Gemma arrived at Rachael’s to take her first photos and videos for Rachael’s site not really knowing what to expect from the evening, Rachael having failed to mention the theme to her site. Gemma could not help but think that who would pay to look at Rachael seen as she had really let herself go over the last few months. If things when Gemma first arrived were awkward it only seemed to get worse as Rachael let her know what she did on her site. After what seemed like an eternity to Rachael, Gemma finally responded to her.

“Are you serious guys are really paying to see you put on weight, I’ve been doing that for the last three years and not made a dime, if only I’d known.”

Gemma’s comment managed to lighten the mood a little although not enough to ease all of Rachael’s anxiety. Rachael found it odd to have someone else to see how fat she had become up-close and personal it really was not as bad to let strangers see particularly because they obviously liked to new Rachael anyway.

As she removed her T shirt she could not help but worry about what Gemma would make of her belly underneath with all its little stretch marks from her rapid weight gain. Then as she stripped off her skirt she wondered what Gemma would make of her fat ass and meaty thighs now showing signs of cellulite down the back of them.

“Look Rachael this just isn’t working, you look like you would rather be anywhere else in the world rather than here right now.”

“It, urm, it’s just a bit odd having you looking at how big I have gotten recently.”

“Tell you what I’ll take the pictures in my bra and panties if that will make you feel better.”

“You don’t have to do that.”

“I don’t have to but really it is nothing.” 

With that she quickly removed her top and jeans to reveal her body beneath to Rachael, it did actually make her feel better especially considering Gemma had a good fifty pounds on her. So Rachael got dressed again and started the set for a second time and this time the pictures turned out a lot better than at the first attempt.

*****

It was the first anniversary of Rachael’s weight gain site and she could still not afford to finish it, like they had originally planned. Without Geoff sponging off her over the last few months she was beginning to get on top of her debts but still had a long way to go before she could clear them.

To mark the occasion Rachael did a special set which started with her eating an entire cake which had said happy first anniversary on it. She thought back to a year ago she would never have dreamed of eating a cake that size all to herself in one sitting, but now if she was being honest with herself as she forked the last of it into her maw she really was not that stuffed.

To conclude the set she decided to do a measuring and weigh in for her members, her new vital statistics were 43-37-48, she really could not believe how much bigger the measurements were than a year ago. She then moved on to the scale, as she looked down at the number on the scale showing her ninety four pound gain she smiled on the camera, but inside was so sad how could she have let herself get up to two hundred and twenty six pounds. She felt like a huge blob.

*****

One night Rachael was filming a personal stuffing video for one of her members, he had paid so much money that she really had to put on a show for him. An extra large pepperoni pizza, twelve chicken wings, garlic bread, a two litre bottle of coke and a pint of ice cream later and she had never felt as stuffed in her life.

Once she turned off the webcam Rachael started to massage her belly a little, she was surprised how hard it felt from all the food she had just consumed. She could not figure out why but as she kneaded her flesh gently she started to feel a little horny. And she started to move her hands over more of her body and really started to like how it felt which only made her feel even more horny. She could not figure out why she was getting so turned on but she was. Until she got to the point where she had to move her hand down to her already moist clitoris and she started to pleasure herself. It just all felt so good and she managed to achieve an orgasm far better than she had ever had with Geoff inside her.

The following morning she awoke with a smile still on her face remembering the night before. When she went into the bathroom naked she could not help but admire how big and round her belly looked in the mirror. After she went into the shower and as she started to rub the soap all over her body she began to get turned on all over again and just could not help moving her fingers down again.

Once she finally made it down to the kitchen she went about fixing herself up what would be considered a large breakfast even for her. Her new outlook now was that she was doing it for her and not just for others so she seemed to enjoy the bacon, eggs and sausage all the more for it.

*****

She did not really start to eat more as a result but enjoyed the food more now she had come to appreciate the results the food was having. It did not take long for her fans to notice her change in attitude from her pictures and video. Rachael was sat at her PC one evening making her way through a family sized bag of crisps while reading some of her members emails.

_To Ravishing Rachael

I don’t know what it is, it is not just the extra weight you have put on recently but you actually seem more radiant. Long may it continue.

Keep eating

Fatlover105
_
As she thought about it she actually thought I kind of feel good as well, although at that point she noticed the bag of crisps was empty so she headed to the kitchen to find another snack.

*****

Since Gemma first dragged Rachael to join her on a night out after the split with Geoff it had become a regular occurrence for the two to go out together. Although Rachael knew from her site there are guys out there that appreciate a larger lady she had all but given up hope that she would actually meet one in real life. She had been chatted up by a few guys on these nights out, but none had every amounted to anything and although she was happier this her figure she still did not have the confidence to pursue men herself.

Therefore it came as a bit of a shock to her one night when in what in her opinion was the hottest guy in the place came up to her while Gemma was at the bar and started flirting. When Gemma came back she handed Rachael her drink and then made herself scarce leaving the two alone. The two were having great fun chatting and Rach could not help but think this was not supposed to happen anymore and she lapped up the attention.

Rachael prided herself on not being the type of woman who would sleep with a guy she had just met, but it just felt so right and somehow she ended up getting a cab with him back to her flat. Although they were both pretty inebriated Rachael felt this was by far the best sex she had ever had, this man knew how to make her big sexy body feel fantastic.

Rachael awoke the following morning to find that the other side of the bed was empty and she was devastated how could he leave with out even saying goodbye. Then however she heard a noise coming from the other room, instantly her mood brightened again he had not gone after all. So she put on her underwear and then went to see what he was doing.

“Morning sleepyhead, hope you don’t mind I am just fixing us up some breakfast, take a pew it will be ready in a couple of minutes.”

“Oh it smells great, I can’t wait.”

If he had thought she looked good last night in the club Stuart thought now seeing her perched on a stall at the breakfast bar in just her bra and panties she looked even better. She was the most beautiful woman he had ever seen, those breasts spilling out of her bra were so enticing, that ass spread over both side of the stool just great and the pièce de résistance that belly. Well maybe it could stand getting a bit bigger but it is certainly magnificent, this feast might help it get a little bigger he thought as he passed her a plate.

Even with the greatly increased diet over the months, the size of the breakfast that Stuart passed to her was huge. Rachael really did not want to say anything and just set about eating her plateful of fried treats Stuart had made her. After around half the plate had been consumed she was already feeling slightly stuffed, but she did not want to disappoint Stuart so carried on. By the time she shoved the last mouthful of sausage down her throat she felt like she might burst.

“Oh that was soooo lovely, thanks Stuart.”

“Your welcome, now how about we go back to bed.”

“Love too, although be careful with me, I think I’ve eaten a little too much.” Rachael said resting her hand on her stuffed belly.

*****

Soon Rachael and Stuart were very much the couple and she felt it only right she should mention her website and why she was doing it. He said he did not mind too much and they agreed she would carry on until she had finished paying off her credit card, which if the membership held up might not be that long anyway.

She really had not been paying much attention as she was just having so much fun since she came to enjoy her new body and now had a man who appreciated it too, but she was eating even more since dating Stuart. Eventually however she did start to cotton on as her clothes all started to get tighter again but now she was not going to let it worry her and just went out and brought some new clothes.

*****

Since they split a year before Geoff had not seen or heard from Rachael in all that time, Paul thought he’d spotted her once and told him that she was looking even more portly. He had just finally been forced by the Job Centre into getting a new job as a waiter at a local gastro pub and who should sit down at one of his tables but Rachael and her new beau. He struggled to figure out why a guy as good looking as him would ever go out with his fat ex.

Paul’s comments had not prepared him for how much bigger she had gotten he could not help but think to himself that he had a lucky escape getting out when he did. She might have breasts now you could lose yourself in for days, but that was not enough to avoid all the rest of her.

Geoff was not surprised when she ordered a starter of breaded mushrooms, as well as a main of 18oz steak with all the trimmings, he was not even that surprised when she ordered the treacle pudding for dessert. What did surprise Geoff was when Stuart said “I thought you wanted the apple pie, why don’t you just have that as well.” Was not she fat enough already did this guy not mine her getting even fatter. She of course agreed to have both and finished every last mouthful, being the pig that she was.

*****

Finally Rachael had managed to pay off all of her credit card, she was ready to stop her website but then she had an idea, it was only a couple of months to her second anniversary on the site and she could use the money she made before then to buy something nice for her and Stuart.

Then next couple of months seemed to fly by and it was time for her final set, to mark her second anniversary she decided to do a final weigh in for all her members. 

Having removed her top and jeans on the video she was stripped down to just her underwear to get a more accurate measurement, she hoped onto the scale. To her surprise it was kind of hard to see the numbers on the readout as her breasts and belly were getting in the way. Although after a bit of manoeuvring she could finally see the number.

“Two hundred and seventy four pounds, that is an extra forty eight extra pounds in the last year and one hundred and forty one I think, since I started this site, isn’t it great how much bigger I have gotten for you all and for myself. I hope you have enjoyed my journey and all the best in the future, Bye” Rachael said giving her belly a good shake just before Gemma turned off the video camera for the final time.

“You know I think I am actually going to miss this, I had fun.” Gemma said.

“I know I used to hate it but over the last few months its been kind of enjoyable, thanks for all your help, how about after I&#8216;ve gotten dressed we go out and get a couple of ice cream sundaes?.”

“Love too, so I guess your not going on a diet now you have stopped then?”

“I couldn’t even if I wanted to, I just love food too much.”

*****

Rachael used the money that she had saved over the last couple of months to pay for a holiday for Stuart and herself. It was only a week in a cheap resort in the med but it was her first holiday away in years and that was exciting enough.

Had she gone away eight months before Rachael would not have even dreamed of wearing a bikini out in public but that was then. Before she left she had purchased herself a couple and she was amazed how much material was needed in something that when she put it on looked quite skimpy to give her some decency. 

While on there first day she lay down on her sun lounger tanning herself with lots of flesh on show, she got lots of looks from other guests, surprisingly quite a few appreciative of what they saw, although none more than the look of lust in Stuart’s eyes. 

She spent the whole week doing little other than tanning by the pool, eating, a lot of eating, drinking, having great sex with her man and some sleeping and yet it was one of the best weeks that Rachael had ever had.

*****

Rachael came home from work one evening to find a box on the breakfast bar, with a card on it which read &#8216;To my big beautiful woman&#8216;, opening it she found a large chocolate cake with Happy Third Anniversary, written on top in icing. As she was thinking oh yes it must be about a year since I finished my site, she felt two hands moving slowly across her love handles and then resting on her big belly giving it a gentle squeeze.

“Welcome home baby, I thought maybe it was time for a little weigh in.”

“Okay, I am kind of curious too, lead the way.”

Rachael knew she had put on weight over the last year as she had outgrown lots of different outfits but had stopped using the scale as she could not easily see the numbers anymore on her own and it was just a number anyway, she was happy with how she looked and that mattered more to her.

“So what does it say?” Rachael asked Stuart.

“Three hundred and thirty seven pound, that is a gain of sixty three pounds in the last twelve months.”

“I’ve put on more weight this year than I did last.”

“I know great isn’t it, just think this time next year you might even be four hundred glorious pounds of a woman.”

“Maybe, maybe not, but we can have good fun trying, now why don’t you get me some of that cake, you interrupted me before I got any and I am starving.”

The End.


----------



## IrishBard (May 13, 2011)

great! 

it's nice, gentle and gradual that gives a sense of Rachel's uncertainty over what she is doing, making her eventual decision much more satisfying.


----------



## Bluestreak (May 13, 2011)

Nice little story, good believability and a lot of fun. Please share more with us!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Oct 17, 2020)

Sorry, couldn't read anymore once he called her a lard ass.


----------

